# how can I deactivate the post´s tree?



## Nocturno (May 17, 2008)

I only see the fisrt post of every page of a topic and the tree, and i have to click on every post to read it, how can I go back to the way it was before, i clicke on a page and it shows every post..


----------



## Costello (May 17, 2008)

click here:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=86738&mode=linear


----------



## Nocturno (May 17, 2008)

thanks Costello,  and now it would stay like that by default?


----------



## jordanlp (May 17, 2008)

Nocturno said:
			
		

> I only see the fisrt post of every page of a topic and the tree, and i have to click on every post to read it, how can I go back to the way it was before, i clicke on a page and it shows every post..


WEIRD


----------



## Anubis (May 17, 2008)

EDIT: Thanks.


----------



## Shinji (May 17, 2008)

Heres an image if you ever want to change the view back (for whatever reason) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








There are a few other threads where people have encountered this without changing the view...strange


----------

